# Stages it took to create design & Which face do you like better?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought I'd share the stages it took to make this design for a customer. It was a bit of a challange for me because I had to step out of my comfort zone and think outside the box...at least for me, lol. I first tried to vectorize the design and reduce the many colors in the photo, but I didn't like the results. So then I decided to hand trace the design in Corel (which is the first time I had to do that). Then I took it into StoneCut Pro and created the rhinestone design. Of course I had to clean it up a bit and add more detail, but I finally got it done . The big thing for me was hand tracing it in Corel because I never had to do that before. It was actually a lot easier than I thought it would be once I figured out which tool to use.

Now for your opinion...Do you like any of the facial features on A, B or C? I'm leaning towards A but I'd love to hear your opinion. Or if you have any suggestions, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice job! Definitely C.. the slat eyes just don't look natural.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I like A better.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Great job! The face in "C" looks friendlier so I pick "C".


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

I would go with 'C' also..
nice job


----------



## pxs93710 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like "C" the best nice work.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Fabulous designs. 
I like the eyes from C and the mouth from A.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the face in "A" best. I wonder if you just added one more rhinestone under the center of each eye line on A if it would help! Just an idea. I think the other faces are just a little too busy. 
CW


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I like C. You did a great job. Just curious which tool in Corel did you use to trace and what version do you have?
PS - just received my Stone Cut Pro yesterday. Wowee!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

That is exactly what is was for me too Jane. The mouth in B and C I was not a fan of so I chose A but if you take the eyes from B or C and add it to the mouth of A, you will have a winner IMO.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for the feedback and great suggestions. I arched the eye and added a dot underneath like CW mentioned and added it to each type of mouth. Does either one of these look any better?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

My vote is for "F"!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I like "E"


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I vote F as well


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> Fabulous designs.
> I like the eyes from C and the mouth from A.


Me either


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, did not see the E&F design. I prefer F.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

E gets my vote.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Chiming in a little late, but let me first say excellent job!! I liked the original C, but would also be ok with the new F.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I like E the best. 

By the way, it's a fabulous design, Diana! Great job!!! Doesn't it feel so good when the hardest part is over and you just have a little tweaking to do?


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

You got it Stephanie, it is nice just to have to tweak it. I farted around with how I was going to accomplish this for a couple of days and it finally hit me to trace the darn thing. 

For the person who asked which tool I used in Corel, it was the Polyline Tool. I might be doing this the hard way, but your left click to start your design (as far as i know it only draws straight lines), keep clicking around your design usually putting one node before a curve and one after. Once you're done, double click to end. Then I selected the design, chose the Shape tool and right clicked on the nodes I needed to curve and selected To Curve. When you select To Curve it will give you little arrows you can move whichever way you need the curve to go. 

I have no idea if that made any sense, but you're more than welcome to contact me if you need further help and maybe I can walk you through it better. OR if anyone else has a better way of doing it, please share!!!!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I'm with Slick...C or F


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

i vote ' F '


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Diana, that's great. Personally, I have never invested any time in learning Corel, even though I know I should. I generally would take something like that and trace a copy with a fine Sharpie and then scan it and vectorize. Of course in the old SmartCut Pro, you would get the "double" stone placement and have to remove all the extras, but with the new collision tool in StoneCut Pro, it works out great. I'm trying not to be a stick in the mud, so I think I'm going to take a small design and see if I can use your trace method in Corel

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

diana13t said:


> You got it Stephanie, it is nice just to have to tweak it. I farted around with how I was going to accomplish this for a couple of days and it finally hit me to trace the darn thing.
> 
> OR if anyone else has a better way of doing it, please share!!!!


Oh my goodness you're singing my song, girl! I hate that it sometimes takes me a week to even figure out how to go about starting something like that on one design and on another, I'm done from start to finish in less than an hour. It makes it tough when people don't even give me their idea and ask "How long will it take you to make a design if I send you a picture?" 

As for your challenge, now I just want to play with that jpg in Vector Magic, Corel x4, x5, and OOBling Pro to see which would do it faster and prettier! No! I have too much to do as it is! Ugh!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Slick, I didn't even think to do that . But actually, it was pretty easy tracing it in Corel once I got the hang of it. And you realy only need to add a node whenever there's a major change in the direction of the design. 

I've attached a pic showing how I put the nodes on the lasso before editing the nodes and then after. The thicker black line is my trace line and the arrows are where I put a node. So it really is a pretty fast process. I just had to figure out what process to use


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

C looks more natural


----------

